# New Here! “Morning Rush” help! any suggestions ?



## Lovelife321 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi!

It feels actually nice to know that Im not the only one who is dealing with this so I think this forum is great!

I just wanted to get some advice and help from anyone to help me with a few symptoms Im having.

From about 8 years I have been suffering from IBS. Over the years the main symptoms that I find debilitating and embarrassing is having to run to the toilet every morning and feel nauseous at some point every day. I have been to the doctor where I was initially thought to have had reflux and therefore was put on Nexium. I thought it was working for a bit (tbh I think it was more a psychological thing where it was a medication that would help my stomach to some capacity) but then I soon realised that I didnt exactly have the typical reflux symptoms and my IBS symptoms were still there so I stopped taking it. I then had a gastroscope where nothing was found and was then referred to a dietician which made me even more anxious and also made me think I needed to reduce the amount of food I thought I could eat without any issues. I saw a psychologist too and that helped for a bit but I eventually went back to my old ways of being anxious and stressed all the time. I am now back on nexium and have researched that it can actually cause issues such as nausea and diarrhoea?

Im at a point where I am exhausted with dealing with these symptoms and I just want to wake up each morning without the urge to have to go run and sit on the toilet. Every morning I wake up and my heart is racing which makes me stressed and I guess adds to my anxiety which then makes me feel the need to run to the toilet.

Has anyone got any advice of medications that have worked for them or anything they do that stops flare ups in the morning?

Thanks heaps!


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Have you seen a gastroenterologist? For diarrhea most people get relief with Imodium. Here in the US it is over-the counter. Not sure about Australia. It may have a different name there. If it doesn't work talk to your doctor about prescription anti-diarrheals.


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Lovelife321 said:


> Hi!
> 
> It feels actually nice to know that Im not the only one who is dealing with this so I think this forum is great!
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum

Regarding morning toilet visits, if I have work, I do NOT have any breakfast. Just get ready, visit toilet once and leave house. When I get to work, I avoid coffee, get a green tea and some light snack.

I also avoid eating heavy and large at night, so that my gut is less full in the morning after.

In the weekends, I can get some coffee without much trouble. I don't drink espresso or such, cause it destroys my gut. I get a cup of arabic coffee -or turkish or greek, depending where you get it

I have found that such coffee, sends me to the toilet once and after that I have no further trouble. Also, the dehydrating effect it has, works well for my IBS.

If I have some extra stress (i.e. travel, dentist visit, etc) I get two Immodium. They work for about 24 hrs. I avoid over-using them, cause 1.my gut is getting used to them and 2.they tend to have a strong rebound effect sometimes.

The stomach trouble you describe, seems like a stress related problem. I think all of IBSD sufferers have stress and we all need to learn to handle it.

I'm also getting a tablet of butyric acid each morning. It has helped me, but unfortunately, hasn't helped others.

You can read about it here. https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/357498-butyric-acid-tablets/

Just read around the forum. There are a lot of good ideas and suggestions


----------

